# Decathlon Rockrider



## User (12 Nov 2008)




----------



## John the Monkey (13 Nov 2008)

I think the rockrider has a fairly recent review on Bikeradar somewhere, User76 - my recollection is that they were very impressed with it, given its price.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Nov 2008)

Here you go Maggot;

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/rockrider-63-07-20096



> "We've never ridden a sub-£300 full suspension bike that feels as good as this."


 (About the Rockrider 6.3)


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Nov 2008)

even on the 6.3 the frame looks good but the rear triangle/forks of lower qulity., you are looking at the 9.2 which address those points as well as having hydraulic brakes but then it is 3x the price.

Ok, this is a new brand to me and I don't know what else you have compared e.g. specialized, trek, gary fisher etc. but #i reckon with bikes you will get perfromance/reliability according to the price tag - IMO decnet full suspension bike start at £ 700 + so I reckon you will be fine. Choose your frame size wisely.


----------

